# Google- Sherrie Palm Reveals Pelvic Organ Prolapse Symptoms Often Misdiagnosed as ... - PR Web (press release)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

PR Web (press release)<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Sherrie Palm Reveals Pelvic Organ Prolapse Symptoms Often Misdiagnosed as ...**PR Web (press release)*It can masquerade as *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*), incontinence, constipation and a host of other female health conditions. *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

